# Hit the dyno



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*Hit the dyno Uni Stage 2*

Well I hit the dyno on Friday. Wanted to get some base numbers before any mods. Hurry up Uni! 











I did 4 pulls. Mustang dyno was accidentally set to a 4300lb car weight. And discovered there was a speed limiter at 120mph. Dyno guy was also lifting soon as he saw the car hit peak HP. Very impressive on 93oct.

Time EST | Temp. | Dew Point | Humidity | Elev 
10:51 AM | 69.1 °F | 61.0 °F | 75% | 1152 ft

1st









2nd









3rd









4th


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

Dyno visit week.

Mods since first dyno
-CTS 3" downpipe
-CTS Intake
-CTS turbo outlet pipe
-Unitronic Stage 2


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

that's impressive. what does WCF mean?


----------



## cupersteve (Jul 9, 2015)

My guess is:

WCF = weather correction factor (temp, humidity ...)


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

Any Guesses?


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

307.7whp/313.8wtq corrected in 5th gear :beer::beer: 

Not bad! I would say there is room for improvement based on A/F readings. We did 6 pulls in total. This was the 4th pull.

Time EST | Temp. | Dew Point | Humidity | Elev 
11:00 AM | 67 °F | 57.0 °F | 73% | 1152 ft


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

wow. nice results


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

dspl1236 said:


> 307.7whp/313.8wtq corrected in 5th gear :beer::beer:
> 
> Not bad! I would say there is room for improvement based on A/F readings. We did 6 pulls in total. This was the 4th pull.
> 
> ...


What octane were you running? 100? Those are some high numbers for stage 2.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

93oct 5th gear pull made 294.1whp and 313wtq. 
93oct 4th gear pull made 288whp and 306wtq.
93oct 3rd gear pull made 276whp and 288wtq. 
98ish oct made 307whp and 313wtq.

This last pull was on about 98oct...so yes I cheated a bit. 


3rd gear
https://youtu.be/HF-rmGcCtyM

4th gear
https://youtu.be/_pyFJZ5bxX0


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Now I want to see some drag or track times. IF these numbers are true then we should see some great times as well…. You should be in the low 13s with those numbers. You might crack 12s with the higher octane run.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

MMeachGLI said:


> Now I want to see some drag or track times. IF these numbers are true then we should see some great times as well…. You should be in the low 13s with those numbers. You might crack 12s with the higher octane run.


I would really love to hit high 12's


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

I see that most of the tuners are using 3rd or 4th gears not 5th. So I will claim my 3rd gear pull @ 276whp and 288wtq. Well now I want a true 300whp.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow those are some nice hp numbers! What future mods are you going to do.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Wow those are some nice hp numbers! What future mods are you going to do.


Well I maybe turbo hunting as of today. I had this cold start noise on and off for about 2 months. I kinda assumed it was the secondary air pump. It is the turbo. I has zero boost. Tempted to flash back to stock and install the factory intake.....then make a dealer visit..... On cold start you can feel the noise vibration by holding the intake tube. Its mechanical for sure.






Component and/or Version: Simos12.2 H09 8045
Software Coding: 00190012242400170000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 000 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TFS02006K906070AB 001009 (VW36)
ROD: EV_ECM20TFS02006K906070AB.rod
VCID: 6ADBDD828D3E016EE8-803E
4 Faults Found:

14914 - Boost Pressure Regulation 
P0299 00 [101] - Control Range Not Reached
Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 42847 km
Date: 2026.14.05
Time: 13:54:41

15357 - Torque Restriction due to Fuel Pressure 
P102F 00 [096] - -
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 42847 km
Date: 2026.14.05
Time: 13:54:41

16817 - Implausible Data Received from ABS Control Module 
U0415 00 [040] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 42552 km
Date: 2025.14.29
Time: 09:54:36

16818 - Implausible Data Received from ABS Control Module 
U0415 00 [040] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 42552 km
Date: 2025.14.29
Time: 09:54:36


Readiness: 0010 0001


----------



## cupersteve (Jul 9, 2015)

before you bring it in ... did you already check to see if any of the hoses popped loose or is not completely sealed? Did you do a turbo muffler delete?


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

cupersteve said:


> before you bring it in ... did you already check to see if any of the hoses popped loose or is not completely sealed? Did you do a turbo muffler delete?


Its sealed. No turbo muffler delete. Its not right. Its like a stuck open wastegate power wise ...2-3psi. Once it hits it hits limp even less power. zero boost.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Your turbo is about toast.


----------



## KGilman (Feb 3, 2004)

MMeachGLI said:


> Your turbo is about toast.


Unfortunately there's no good way to say it....that turbo is dusted


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

It's on borrowed time. The shaft will split in two soon. Hope your VW dealer is cool. I would do as planned. Take it back to stock and bring her in.


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

Is this the first issue on these turbos... i havent seen that before on gen 3s

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

I know of two Gen3 non-MQB engines that have had turbo failures.


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeesh. Small fraction tho. All cars have issues no matter the make. I hope dealer was nice and replaced it.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

dusterman said:


> Yeesh. Small fraction tho. All cars have issues no matter the make. I hope dealer was nice and replaced it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Yes turbo is being warrantied.


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

dspl1236 said:


> Yes turbo is being warrantied.


Did they find out you were tuned 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

dusterman said:


> Did they find out you were tuned
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



stock tune on the ecu when it went in...stock intake as well.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

Turbo replaced


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

dspl1236 said:


> Turbo replaced and flashed back to stage 2


Does it feel stronger then before the other turbo blew

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

dspl1236 said:


> Turbo replaced and flashed back to stage 2


:thumbup:


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

dusterman said:


> Does it feel stronger then before the other turbo blew
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Feels no different. I could be wrong....but still put down some good numbers on a failing turbo.


----------

